# émulateur minivmac ( et autres )



## mistercz100 (21 Octobre 2013)

je me suis intéressé aux émulateurs qui permettent d'utiliser un PC ou un Mac récent pour faire tourner des vieux logiciels !
mini v mac en particulier !








http://www.vmac.org/

https://sites.google.com/site/minivmacapplicationsv6/games


http://minivmac.sourceforge.net/


http://www.retrothing.com/2008/06/mini-vmac-vinta.html




ci dessous le lien a telecharger avec le jeu Dark castle , tout est intégré il suffit de decompacter pour tester l'emulateur

http://www.darkcastle.co.uk/PlayMac.zip


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2013)

Et ? :mouais:


----------



## flippy (21 Octobre 2013)

Le meilleur émulateur restera de loin la vieille bécane qui tourne avec son système d'origine + upgrades


----------



## melaure (23 Octobre 2013)

Perso je préfère le vieux matos, mais il est possible qu'un jour plus rien ne fonctionne (et probablement nous non plus) ... Est-ce que ça marche vraiment bien, même avec les petits softs un peu bidouillés ou qui tapent dans le hard ?


----------



## mistercz100 (25 Octobre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et ? :mouais:



ça permet de tester certain logiciel que tu n'arrive pas à mettre sur ta bécane et qui sont sur le grenier du Mac !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2013)

mistercz100 a dit:


> ça permet de tester certain logiciel que tu n'arrive pas à mettre sur ta bécane et qui sont sur le grenier du Mac !



Mais ça, tout le monde le sait (et en ce qui me concerne, je peux mettre sur ma bécane &#8230; "mes", en fait, à peu près tout ce qu'il y a sur le grenier du Mac &#8230; Grenier sur le forum duquel je suis aussi modérateur ), ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est l'utilité d'ouvrir un sujet rien que pour dire ça ! :mouais:


----------



## mistercz100 (25 Octobre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais ça, tout le monde le sait (et en ce qui me concerne, je peux mettre sur ma bécane  "mes", en fait, à peu près tout ce qu'il y a sur le grenier du Mac  Grenier sur le forum duquel je suis aussi modérateur ), ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est l'utilité d'ouvrir un sujet rien que pour dire ça ! :mouais:


 
ferme le si tu le tro:mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais:uve pas utile !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2013)

Pour l'instant, on va laisser vivre, on verra bien ce que ça donne.


----------



## mistercz100 (26 Octobre 2013)

j'arrive pas trop a installer basilik, mais pour mini v Mac je commence à savoir un peu me servir du truc . Et je trouve ça interressant pour le montrer à des gens qui sont intéressés pour voir comment marchaient les premier Mac monobloc , mais ne veulent pas investir dedans !

un petit site sympa avec minismiluteur de monobloc http://myoldmac.net/webse-e-flash.htm


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2013)

mistercz100 a dit:


> j'arrive pas trop a installer basilik



Ça n'est pourtant pas sorcier  Mais Basilisk et Mini vMac n'émulent pas la même chose, si le second émule uniquement un Mac "monobloc" à base de processeur 68000, le second, lui, émule, selon le choix de l'utilisateur, un Mac 68020, 68030 ou 68040, avec ou sans co-pro arithmétique pour les deux premiers.

Il y a aussi SheepShaver, qui lui, émule un PPC "old world" (du système 7.5 au 9.0.4, si je me souviens bien). Perso, j'ai sur mon MBP, Basilisk installé avec un 7.5.5, et SheepShaver avec un 8.6  Pour OS 9, j'ai deux G3 (iBook G3/300 "Palourde" et PowerBook G3/500 "Pismo") et un G4 (PowerBook G4/550 "Titanium") qui peuvent le faire tourner), mais je les utilise peu, je préfère encore me servir des "vieux tromblons" de ma collection (un PowerBook Duo 230 : 68030/33 sous système 7.1, un PowerBook 190 : 68LC40/66 sous système 7.5.5, et un PowerBook 1400cs : PPC 603e/117 sous système 7.6.1). Tout ça pour dire que les émulateurs, je m'en sers assez peu.


----------



## Invité (27 Octobre 2013)

Le deuxième et le second ? 


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça n'est pourtant pas sorcier  Mais Basilisk et Mini vMac n'émulent pas la même chose, si le *second* émule uniquement un Mac "monobloc" à base de processeur 68000, le *second*, lui, émule, selon le choix de l'utilisateur, un Mac 68020, 68030 ou 68040, avec ou sans co-pro arithmétique pour les deux premiers


----------



## melaure (28 Octobre 2013)

Idem, j'ai beaucoup de matos donc je ne me sers pas d'émulateur. Mais qui sait un jour peut-être ? Quoique les machines actuelles crèveront probablement bien plus vite que nos vieux tromblons pas fabriqués en Chine ...

Bref pour en revenir aux émulateurs, comment faites-vous pour les ROMs ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Bref pour en revenir aux émulateurs, comment faites-vous pour les ROMs ?



Plusieurs solutions : Pour SheepShaver, à partir de 8.6, le fichier Mac OS Rom du dossier système fait très bien l'affaire. Pour le reste, il y a des applications permettant de les extraires des machines si tu en as, sinon, inter(pas forcément très)net.


----------



## melaure (28 Octobre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Plusieurs solutions : Pour SheepShaver, à partir de 8.6, le fichier Mac OS Rom du dossier système fait très bien l'affaire. Pour le reste, il y a des applications permettant de les extraires des machines si tu en as, sinon, inter(pas forcément très)net.



Ho je m'en doutais bien, par contre je ne pourrais extraite que celle des machines que j'ai en effet. Sur Amiga ça avait été plus simple, j'ai acheté une compil en Allemagne qui contenait les ROM avec licences. Pas très cher en plus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Ho je m'en doutais bien, par contre je ne pourrais extraite que celle des machines que j'ai en effet. Sur Amiga ça avait été plus simple, j'ai acheté une compil en Allemagne qui contenait les ROM avec licences. Pas très cher en plus.



Chez moi, Basilisk II fonctionne avec la Rom de mon Duo 230, ça fonctionne très bien !


----------

